# corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?



## constantinosand (6. September 2012)

*corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglich - ratsam ?

laut
Test: Corsair H60 - das große XXL Review
is eine pumpenspannung von 5v zwar beinahe unhörbar
doch unter hiesigen testbedingungen is der computer leider nich lauffähig

die 5v pumpenspannung interessieren mich, da ich stille wertschätze
kann es sein, dass mein

i5 661
4400 mhz
1,352 volt cpu
70° celsius core
dark rock advanced kühler
http://www.pc-max.de/sites/pc-max.de/files/images/n8fc2811b43bbeb1f39a6ebbd9543d4b5.jpg
5 volt kühlerlüfter
95 watt cpu
4 virtuelle kerne

trotz 5v pumpemspannung durch die h60 gut ersetzt werden kann?


----------



## stefan79gn (6. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

also generell sind 1,352 v spannung ziemlich hoch und mir tut die CPU leid,
die 70 Grad sind die kerntemps oder? Weil auch die sind nicht gerade wenig. Glaub kaum das die h60 mehr bringt wie deine jetzige konfig.
Btw. deiner Hat keine 4 virtuellen sondern er ist nen Dualcore mit HT also 2 Virtuelle KErne.


----------



## constantinosand (6. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

70° celsius core
stimmt, 2 reelle sowie 2 virtuelle

ich weiss
1,352v bei 1,4v maximaler vid sind nich schlecht
doch den ca 0,05v abstand trau ich dem i5 bei 70grad zu

kann man sagen, dass
egal ob luftkühlung oder wasserkühlung, dass
es auf die maße und stärke des kühlers/radiators ankommt
demzufolge wären die beiden ca gleich stark
dark rock advanced http://www.pc-max.de/sites/pc-max.de/files/images/n8fc2811b43bbeb1f39a6ebbd9543d4b5.jpg
h60 http://www.technic3d.com/news/images/News_Bilder_Corsair/khler/h60/h60_gw_viewc.png


----------



## stefan79gn (6. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

Es kommt noch auf andere Faktoren an, und trotzdem sind deine temps nicht optimal weil 70Grad kerntemp sind für 24/7 in meinen augen zu viel, und die spannung wäre mir zu doll. Aber naja musst du wissen ob dir das passt. Mit dem neuen kühler wirst du keine erheblich besseren temps erreichen vorallem nicht bei weniger lautstärke, Die TEste zu deinem Kühler kannst du übrigens auch googlen, damit sparst du dir die threads hier.


----------



## constantinosand (6. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

die 70grad sind die maximaltemp
im idle komm ich von ca 1,35v auf ca 1,1v, dank speedstep

laut
Prozessorkühlervergleich | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
kühlt der h60 dort um ca 3grad mehr als der bequiet dark rock advanced kühler

doch das is nur _ein_ einziger test
mit nich sofortiger allgemeingültiger aussagekraft


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

@constantinosand: Ich wäre echt mal dafür, dass man dir den Titel "Themen-Spamer" gibt. 

Mit dem H60 wirst du bei 5V wohl kaum ein besseres Kühlergebnis bekommen, wie mit deinem Dark Rock Pro. Damit du an der Kühlleistung was merkst, sollte es schon ein 240er Radiator sein, kein 120er. Den kannst du dann auch leise betreiben.


----------



## constantinosand (6. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Damit du an der Kühlleistung was merkst, sollte es schon ein 240er Radiator sein, kein 120er.



stimmt, doch mir gehts mehr um die pumpenakustik
und soweit ichs gelesen hab soll die h60 die leiseste sein
laut hardwareluxx und pcgh

ich bedenke die 5v pumpenspannung der h60
welche bei hardwareluxx.de den pc nich zum starten brachte


----------



## <BaSh> (6. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

Richtig, es wird nicht empfohlen die Spannung der Pumpe zu ändern.
Aber das gehört alles hier hin:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Legacyy (6. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

 und wieder ein unnötiger thread


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

Sorry, wenn ich hier noch schreibe (obwohl es in den Sammel-Thread gehört) und dazu noch Offtopic.

ABER so ein Kommentar:



Legacyy schrieb:


> und wieder ein unnötiger thread


 
ist noch unnötiger als der Thread.
Hast du was zum Thema zu sagen (und wenns nur ein "Gehört in den Sammel-Thread" ist), dann sag es... ansonsten schon das nächste mal deine Tastatur...


----------



## constantinosand (8. September 2012)

*AW: corsair h60 mit 5v betreiben - möglihc - ratsam ?*

meinstu diesen sammelthread?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

